# e2fsprogs-libuuid fails to build



## marcelesflores (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello,

Tried to install e2fsprogs-libuuid from ports today and encountered the following errors:


```
===>  Building for e2fsprogs-libuuid-1.41.8
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid/work/e2fsprogs-1.41.8/lib/uuid/elfshared
cd ./util ; gmake subst
making all in lib/uuid
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid/work/e2fsprogs-1.41.8/util'
	CC subst.c
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid/work/e2fsprogs-1.41.8/lib/uuid'
cd ../../util ; gmake subst
	CC tst_uuid.o
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid/work/e2fsprogs-1.41.8/lib/uuid'
	MKDIR elfshared
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid/work/e2fsprogs-1.41.8/util'
	LD subst
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid/work/e2fsprogs-1.41.8/lib/uuid'
subst.o: file not recognized: File truncated
gmake[2]: *** [subst] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid/work/e2fsprogs-1.41.8/util'
gmake[1]: *** [../../util/subst] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
	CC clear.c
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid/work/e2fsprogs-1.41.8/lib/uuid'
gmake: *** [all-libs-recursive] Error 1
gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
	LD subst
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid/work/e2fsprogs-1.41.8/util'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/e2fsprogs-libuuid.
```

This on a 7.1 install with an up-to-date ports tree. Any idea what might be happening here? Thanks very much!

-m


----------



## ale (Jul 19, 2009)

I had a failure too yestarday while updating, but I can't remember if the error was the same.
Anyway I just changed to the port directory, and after a _make clean_ the ports has been updated successfully.
I hope it will work for you too.

EDIT:
Can you try building it using MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE ?


----------



## marcelesflores (Jul 19, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> EDIT:
> Can you try building it using MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE ?



Hey that did the trick!

Do you think that it was likely an issue on my end, or a lurking bug somewhere? Thanks again!

-m


----------



## ale (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I suspected it was the problem because the error message says _"file not recognized: File truncated"_.
I had an error as well, and even if not sure about mine and that it build successfully on the 2nd attempt, I think that the problem could be in the port, that should be marked as jobs unsafe.


----------



## ale (Jul 19, 2009)

I've just found this one:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=136872


----------

